

Clientside App Crypto-Currency Payments with Web Activities - csuwldcat
https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1EyZGQFm8mu12cqUKv3rKwz03TI1nxywfsooPoPfWj3k/edit?usp=sharing
This is a method for enabling an entirely clientside app to take crypto-currency payments using the emerging Web Activity API standard. This API is available today in Firefox OS, and will soon be available in the Firefox browser - adoption by other browser vendors is in the works.<p>A few of us at Mozilla are throwing together a demo, I&#x27;ll post back when we have something you can kick the tires on.
======
csuwldcat
This is a mechanism for all web apps - even 100% clientside, packaged apps -
to do crypto-currency payments using the emerging Web Activity API. The API is
supported in Firefox OS, and will soon be available in the Firefox browser on
desktop and mobile.

A few of us at Mozilla are throwing together a prototype just to prove the
system works well, we'll post back here when we have tires to kick.

------
kumar303
Lengthier discussion about it:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.webapps/...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/mozilla.dev.webapps/qoFuqXtG4yQ)

